# Cfls setup



## lazy60 (Mar 11, 2009)

OK CFLS I WANTED TO KNOW WHAT TO PUT THESE ON I GOT A 4 FOOT SHOP LIGHT WITH TWO FUORESENT TUBES BUT I WANTED SOME CFLS FOR MORE LIGHT ITS JUST I DONT KNOW WHAT TO BUY TO PUT THEM IN LIKE a lamp or wat help plEASE


----------



## PeeDee420 (Mar 13, 2009)

I use these with great success. 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=203213-1373-FL-300PDQ12&lpage=none

Click on the link in my signature to see my setup. Good luck!


----------

